# Pheasant rub recipes? Please help



## tomolu5 (Nov 16, 2012)

So here is my problem/challenge, I'm away at bear camp,and don't have to much to work with. My buddy shot two pheasants today, and we are planning a grillin and chillin session Sunday(hunting all day Saturday, Mon-wed. I only have a weber charcoal grill, and an oven to work with, will cone up with a meat thermometer as well. I do have some chunks of cherry cuase I was planning on tossing them in there for steaks while trying to keep temps down. Any ideas for the birds? Q view will be provided.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 17, 2012)

Keep it simple...1/2C Kosher Salt (1/4C Table Salt), 1/2C Sugar, 1-2Tbs of any Spices or Herbs you got on hand, in 1 Gallon of Water and soak them Birds overnight. Dry them well rub the skin with some Oil or Butter, add some Black Pepper and what ever you have, even Ground Coffee, to the skin and Grill them. Don't go crazy cooking them and be careful the Sugar from the Brine in the skin will Burn if you don't watch them. I suggest building the fire in only 1/2 the Weber so you can cook the birds on the Cold side, covered, for awhile then move them over the coals to finish cooking and crisp the skin.  If you don't have an Instant Read Thermometer to check internal temp, just cook them until the juices in the Thigh run Clear when poked with a knife...Good Luck with the Hunt! Remember if you get any Bear the meat MUST be cooked to an IT of 165*F or you are risking Trichinosis as many Bears carry the Parasite. Have Fun...JJ


----------



## tomolu5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Thanks, on it with the brine!
Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tomolu5 (Nov 20, 2012)

So my phone crapped out on me too, but I did get one shot of q view. I ended up doing a memory rendition of Jeff's rub. I took it one step further with the charcoal grill, and put a tin foil divider between the hot side and cold side. Its purpose was to stop radiant from toasting my meat. It worked incredibly well, got good smoke flavor, nice and tender. Glad I thought to throw a few chunks of cherry in the truck when leaving. Will get the pic, and a diagram for my makeshift smoker tomorrow.

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tomolu5 (Nov 22, 2012)

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tomolu5 (Nov 22, 2012)

makeshift smoker.JPG



__ tomolu5
__ Nov 22, 2012






seemed to work pretty well too, it took about 2.5-3 hours to reach an it of 180 on an average size pheasant, so I will be using this one again!


----------

